# Orient's Reissue of the King Diver - Limited Edition WV2381EM



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

It's a reissue - the 40th anniversary of the 469 movement.
WV2381EM
Lug Width: 24mm
Lug to Lug: 51mm
Diameter: 45mm - it's a big watch and looks big on the wrist too.
Thickness: 14mm
My wrist 7.5 inches

All 3 crowns screw down (the top one with a collar) and it is water resistant to 200m.

Also comes in a black IP version. Comes in a nice box too.

Here's a few pics...


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

looks good! wats the damage? thanks! :-!


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

jarod99 said:


> looks good! wats the damage? thanks! :-!


It was released on 23 September in both the stainless steel and black IP versions. I got mine from Japan. It was limited to 500 in Japan but 3000 worldwide so I would expect to see Orient Watch USA selling them probably with the 50% discount as they did with the 60th Anniversary Model. The list price is 42000 yen and 47250 yen respectively.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice clean dial on that one. I think it only has a mineral crystal though? I love the screw down crowns. Congrats

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

If the USA site gets them I'll definitely buy one.


----------



## conjurer (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's a video:

ORIENT WORLD STAGE COLLECTION WV2381EM

That bracelet, however, looks like the same one they used on the M-Force Diver, which would be very unfortunate indeed.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

The best looking watch Orient has made IMO. I hope OrientUSA gets this for a reasonable price.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

great watch!
Will be possible to get it in Europe?


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's some extra (borrowed) pics ............. shows the black IP version WZ2371EM


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

nice watch, hows the lume on it?


----------



## shiraz (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for bringing it to light. i always thought a reissue of this model is a great idea. look forward to seeing it in the USA.


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

I would prefer a reissue with some of the funky colors they used in the past.


----------



## coyote (Jan 6, 2010)

I love this watch,
But I have a small wrist , about 18mm.
This means that a 45mm watch is going to be really big for me.

Can you guys help me decide and show me some wrist shots of the watch with indication of the wrist size.

Cheers.

Elad


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

coyote said:


> I love this watch,
> But I have a small wrist , about 18mm.
> This means that a 45mm watch is going to be really big for me.
> 
> ...


Elad, 18mm wrist measurement isn't even an inch!  but 18cm is just over 7 inches. It will look very big on that wrist. My wrist size is just over 7.5 inches.


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

allready avaiable for purches at seiya japan. 370 euros.


----------



## pear (Oct 26, 2009)

shipment to Bangkok arrives the end of the mont. I cant wait.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Sigh! :think:
They are both pretty nice, but 51mm lug to lug is to much for me.

Michael


----------



## coyote (Jan 6, 2010)

Of course I meant 18cm wrist.
OOPS.

What about the wrist shots?!?

Elad


----------



## shiraz (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know whether this model will come to the US anytime soon?


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

coyote said:


> Of course I meant 18cm wrist.
> OOPS.
> 
> What about the wrist shots?!?
> ...


I'm not so sure there are many around at the moment so wrist shots will be hard to find, but found this pic of the watch on a 17cm wrist - looks like Junior trying on Daddy's watch....


----------



## cocobat (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Guys! Managed to score the only piece left in the shop today! Didn't like the bracelet, so got a Hirsch rubber strap to go along instead.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks good cocobat. I'll be putting a rubber strap on mine too but at 24mm I don't have anything that will fit. The Hirsch looks good on it. I might go down that track too.

By the way, did you see the black IP model in the shop? I'm told they look very nice.


----------



## cocobat (Dec 26, 2007)

kew said:


> Looks good cocobat. I'll be putting a rubber strap on mine too but at 24mm I don't have anything that will fit. The Hirsch looks good on it. I might go down that track too.
> 
> By the way, did you see the black IP model in the shop? I'm told they look very nice.


Thanks Buddy! Yup, i saw that too, didn't like it as much as this little puppy here though. Doesn't ooze as much retro goodness as this piece, well but that's just me.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

cocobat said:


> Thanks Buddy! Yup, i saw that too, didn't like it as much as this little puppy here though. Doesn't ooze as much retro goodness as this piece, well but that's just me.


I'm pleased to hear that. One always wonders if the right choice was made, especially when its a sight unseen purchase off the net. Great job on the photos too.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

kew said:


>


I've always wondered why they blot out the serial numbers of photos of limited watches.

So as not to be completely OT... I'm liking this watch, moreso the SS one. But it's simply not an option with my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

typericey said:


> I'm liking this watch, moreso the SS one. But it's simply not an option with my 6.5" wrist.


Don't let that stop you. I have a 6.5" wrist as well and its not that bad.


----------



## cocobat (Dec 26, 2007)

Don't let that stop you. I have a 6.5" wrist as well and its not that bad.

Im with you on this, my wrist is 6.5" too! 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I see the SSTL version is now on the OrientUSA site...


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Folded endlinks again, this time on a piece with a nearly $400 MSRP. Don't get me wrong, folded endlinks are not the end of the world...I own several Seiko chronos with 'em and they give me no trouble. But at this price point, I just don't get it.


----------



## neonroengen (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been looking at this on Orient's USA site for the past 2 days. They have a 30% off discount right now. This makes the price go down to $262.50 with Free UPS ground shipping. I have it saved in my cart. I am trying to decide if I should pull the trigger and click on purchase


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

neonroengen said:


> I have been looking at this on Orient's USA site for the past 2 days. They have a 30% off discount right now. This makes the price go down to $262.50 with Free UPS ground shipping. I have it saved in my cart. I am trying to decide if I should pull the trigger and click on purchase


Why not look around for the 50% discount code. Try _WatchUSeek50_


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I bought one with the 50% discount from OrientUSA that brings the price down to $187. That is more like the true value of the time piece.


----------



## _Astro_ (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW Look really great and the PVD version .


b-)


----------



## neonroengen (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. The 50% discount code worked. I ordered one!


----------



## hantei39th (Dec 21, 2008)

Need some advise: Limited Edition WV2381EM cost $350-400 in Japan. EM7F002B - Anniversary with 50% discount code - $187. This is same watch? And whay diffrence in price?


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

The 50% discount :-d


----------



## hantei39th (Dec 21, 2008)

kew said:


> The 50% discount :-d


On new and limited watch? I paid mad money for it o|


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

hantei39th said:


> On new and limited watch? I paid mad money for it o|


Tell me about it. OWUSA is screwing the brand image. The original MSRP is $550. How did it come to $187 I don't know. They basically priced it along the line of Mako XL which is absolutely insane. There was no need to discount this limited edition watch so deeply, it would have sold just fine at an MSRP. It went like hotcakes in Japan and I barely managed to get one.


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

So then how is the lume on this thing? And how does it compare to say an M-force or a Revolver in terms of overall quality? Really tempting for $187...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

megaforcer said:


> Tell me about it. OWUSA is screwing the brand image. The original MSRP is $550. How did it come to $187 I don't know. They basically priced it along the line of Mako XL which is absolutely insane. There was no need to discount this limited edition watch so deeply, it would have sold just fine at an MSRP. It went like hotcakes in Japan and I barely managed to get one.


Are you really going to complain? Be careful or OrientUSA will drop their 50% off deals.


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

Pro Diver said:


> Are you really going to complain? Be careful or OrientUSA will drop their 50% off deals.


Yes, I am going to complain because that is not how you build a company image. Offering a limited edition watch for a few bucks over the price of Mako does not make you feel like you are buying a limited and special watch. That's the whole point of a limited edition is that it is exclusive and not easy to get. I have a lot of Orient watches as I am a fan but one thing is for sure, I will never buy any of their future limited editions.


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

The watch is a limited edition because there is a limited amount of them made. 
I waited patiently for them to hit the Orient USA site hoping they would be tagged cheaper and the 50% off would make it a reasonable purchase. 
I should be getting mine delivered any day now.


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

Gotitonme said:


> The watch is a limited edition because there is a limited amount of them made.












Thank you for that info, we did not know that :-d


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

megaforcer said:


> Thank you for that info, we did not know that :-d


No problem Rear Admiral Butthurt.


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

So then yeah....how's the lume? Anybody...anybody???


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

oiram said:


> nice watch, hows the lume on it?





oiram said:


> So then how is the lume on this thing? And how does it compare to say an M-force or a Revolver in terms of overall quality? Really tempting for $187...





oiram said:


> So then yeah....how's the lume? Anybody...anybody???


Hey, you are persistent :-d ........... Lume is dreadful. :roll:


----------



## neonroengen (Dec 11, 2007)

I received my watch today. This thing is big! I love the design but it looks weird on my 6.6" wrist. Also, it came with a regular black orient watch box. There is a small tear inside the watch box. Shoud'nt it come with the special limited edition box? Also, I am very anal about my watch boxes and papers. I am thinking of requesting for a new box from orient. If I bought this in a store, the person giving me the box would not dare give it to me because of the tear inside it. This is my first orient watch and I am not really that happy with it :/


----------



## neonroengen (Dec 11, 2007)

So I found this picture online. I was under the impression that the watch should come with this box. I'll contact Orient USA and ask them about this.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your new watch. You are right - they are big. Regarding the box, I bought mine from Japan but it may well be that models shipped for overseas sales are presented differently. Worth checking with Orient USA....

By the way, you can see my watch box in the photos attached to the first post.

As for the tear, personally I think way too much emphasis is placed on boxes the watches come in. All mine are stored in a just a bigger cardboard box. However, collectors love their watch boxes and it does add value in the future. I suppose it is really just a personal thing.....


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

kew said:


> Hey, you are persistent :-d ........... Lume is dreadful. :roll:


LOL fair enough...although dreadful like the Mako XL or worse? Please compare to something if at all possible...cheers...


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

oiram said:


> LOL fair enough...although dreadful like the Mako XL or worse? Please compare to something if at all possible...cheers...


Here some pics following a 10 second burst from an LED flashlight....

Clearly the worst performer is the Mako XL (Maybe rename it the black abyss) and the best performer is the Orient Star "Revolver" :-!










Orient King Diver Reissue after 1 minute (above)










Orient Mako after 1 minute (above)










Orient Mako XL after 1 minute (above)










Orient Star Revolver after 1 minute (above)










Orient King Diver Reissue after 15 minutes (above)










Orient Mako after 15 minutes (above)










Orient Mako XL after 15 minutes (above)










Orient Star Revolver after 15 minutes (above)










Orient King Diver Reissue after 30 minutes (above)










Orient Mako after 30 minutes (above)










Orient Mako XL after 30 minutes (above)










Orient Star Revolver after 30 minutes (above)


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday. Lume is not why you would buy this watch. However, I like it... it has a nice feel on the wrist despite its large size and a nice vintage look. The internal rotating bezel is a surprise... I did not know it had that feature. As a dive watch, well, it is a nice sport watch.


----------



## Dsbf (Nov 7, 2011)

Pro Diver said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Lume is not why you would buy this watch. However, I like it... it has a nice feel on the wrist despite its large size and a nice vintage look. The internal rotating bezel is a surprise... I did not know it had that feature. As a dive watch, well, it is a nice sport watch.


Nice watch indeed.did you buy online?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Thank you very much appreciate it...



kew said:


> Here some pics following a 10 second burst from an LED flashlight....
> 
> Clearly the worst performer is the Mako XL (Maybe rename it the black abyss) and the best performer is the Orient Star "Revolver" :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## 1mowatch (Jan 7, 2010)

I just received the silver version today and at 50% off with Orients coupon it was a good deal ($202.00 shipped). Great looking watch but... My watch box looks nothing like the one you received with yours. Don't get me wrong it's a nice box but different. I will be swapping the bracelet out for a strap. I would of thought it being an updated retro watch that Orient would have used a better bracelet. I would have loved the black one but it was not shown as option to buy, bummer!


----------



## shiraz (Jun 15, 2011)

megaforcer said:


> Yes, I am going to complain because that is not how you build a company image. Offering a limited edition watch for a few bucks over the price of Mako does not make you feel like you are buying a limited and special watch. That's the whole point of a limited edition is that it is exclusive and not easy to get. I have a lot of Orient watches as I am a fan but one thing is for sure, I will never buy any of their future limited editions.


I hope you also bought one of these watches while you were complaining about the price. It looks like OrientUSA sold out of them. The idea of complaining about the price of a good product because it's too low is plain silly. The only people that might reasonably be "a little" upset are the guys outside US who bought the watch for more money when it first came out. The Japanese market version has a different SKU number (WV2381EM) and is more limited, with a fancier LE box.

This is a great watch with a classic nostalgic beauty and will retain its value over time, even if you paid more money.


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

shiraz said:


> I hope you also bought one of these watches while you were complaining about the price. It looks like OrientUSA sold out of them, if there is no more stock coming. The idea of complaining about the price of a good product because it's too low is plain silly. The only people that might reasonably be "a little" upset are the guys outside US who bought the watch for more money when it first came out. The Japanese market version has a different SKU number (WV2381EM) and is more limited, with a fancier LE box.
> 
> Regardless of the price, this is a great watch with a clsssic nostalgic beauty and will retain its value over time, even if you paid more. I am astonished at all the talk about Mako and the like on the forum while this classic piece was available on Orient USA for close to 2 weeks.


If you would have read the my previous post instead of just the last few you would see that I did buy one of these and not from OWUSA. I got the JDM version at 3 times the cost of what ORWUSA is selling them. I understand that I got a fancy box but I don't think this box is worth $300. My point is valid and I stand by it. There was no need to reduce the price of a limited edition watch to $187. My comparison to Mako is legitimate as they are selling the Mako for $107, so for $80 more you get the Anniversary edition. Mako XL sells for $145 and for lousy $42 more you get the limited "special" limited edition anniversary watch. Does it feel special now? I don't think so.


----------



## shiraz (Jun 15, 2011)

megaforcer said:


> If you would have read the my previous post instead of just the last few you would see that I did buy one of these and not from OWUSA. I got the JDM version at 3 times the cost of what ORWUSA is selling them. I understand that I got a fancy box but I don't think this box is worth $300. My point is valid and I stand by it. There was no need to reduce the price of a limited edition watch to $187. My comparison to Mako is legitimate as they are selling the Mako for $107, so for $80 more you get the Anniversary edition. Mako XL sells for $145 and for lousy $42 more you get the limited "special" limited edition anniversary watch. Does it feel special now? I don't think so.


I have to say I partially agree with you from the view of someone who paid the higher price. Consider this. The JDM is only 500 pieces and no one paid lower prices for those and it will keep higher collectibility. The low US price was a bone thrown at the collectors and whoever that recognized the value of this watch got one.

Your point about the price being close to a basic model like the Mako is well taken. Thats the irony of this model. It was a fantastic offer and any one of us should have taken advantage of it. Few people seemed to recognize the value of this model on the forum as I saw little attention to this thread other than the low price issue.


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

Actually they only made 300 Stainless Steel versions for JDM, the other 200 were IP. I agree with you that the JDM versions will probably be more desirable but I am not concerned about that or the value as I bought the watch because I liked it and not because I wanted to resell it and make money. The box is nice but I don't care about boxes as I wear the watch, the boxes get looked at once then throw in the drawer forever. I also agree that the the lower US price was a bone thrown at people just to move the watch. Whoever realized what they are buying got a great deal on what I think is an amazing watch.


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

It's a great watch at a great price. I originally wanted one to tuck away as an investment but I can't keep myself from wearing it. 
I'm curious though how long it will be until somebody comes up with a nickname for it and what will it be?
I looked at the fancy box for about 10 seconds and up on the closet shelf it went.


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm curious about something now... For those that purchased the earlier release, do you have the ability to choose an alternate vintage style day with the number next to it? As in Mon1, Wed3, etc. 
I saw a review somewhere that clearly showed this as feature.
Mine (later release through OUSA) does not have this.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

I have the Japanese domestic issue which has the alternate day display English/Japanese. The English display does not use numbers after the day.

On Yeomans blog it shows the watch with the digits after the English day
http://yeomanseiko.wordpress.com/2011/10/31/orient-cal-469-40th-anniversary-commemorative-watch/

He says "You can choose to display the day in the standard English language format ("MON", "TUE", "WED" etc) or an alternative format found on vintage Orient watches ("MON1″, "TUE2″&#8230;"SAT6″ and "SUN*", etc)."


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

kew said:


> I have the Japanese domestic issue which has the alternate day display English/Japanese. The English display does not use numbers after the day.
> 
> On Yeomans blog it shows the watch with the digits after the English day
> http://yeomanseiko.wordpress.com/2011/10/31/orient-cal-469-40th-anniversary-commemorative-watch/
> ...


saw this in one of the comments to the review...

Japan: Eng/Kanji
Singapore: Eng/Eng + Arabic numeral
USA: Eng/Spanish

... the Cal 469 is now in stock again at OrientUSA but w MSRP of USD740!!!


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

WOW just saw that...quite an increase from where they were at a few weeks ago...


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

My King Diver vs Mako


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

seisnofe said:


> My King Diver vs Mako


Yes. Slightly larger than the Mako isn't it? :-d


----------



## AakashD (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Guys, I have rcently entered the Orient fan club by buying a Blue Mako that comes with a rubber strap from Amazon. I have been oscillating in buying another Orient and have been considering this 40th anniversary edition. Its been sold on Amazon Long Island watch for around $279 including shipping. The OrientUSA have also listed at almost same price. Please can you advice if it is worth buying at this price. Thanks, appreciate the help.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

AakashD said:


> Hi Guys, I have rcently entered the Orient fan club by buying a Blue Mako that comes with a rubber strap from Amazon. I have been oscillating in buying another Orient and have been considering this 40th anniversary edition. Its been sold on Amazon Long Island watch for around $279 including shipping. The OrientUSA have also listed at almost same price. Please can you advice if it is worth buying at this price. Thanks, appreciate the help.


Sorry I didn´t get better price


----------



## AakashD (Nov 13, 2011)

seisnofe said:


> Sorry I didn´t get better price


Thanks for checking, pulled the trigger and bought it for $269....


----------



## 1ch1ban (Jun 7, 2012)

someone mentioned that he bought this watch originally intending for investment purpose. i understand this is a limited edition but does it have any investment value? i thought appreciation only happens to rolex and PP. although japanese mechanical watches are up there in terms of quality, i am skeptical on how this limited edition can appreciate in value over time? 

i am thinking about getting this watch for dad on long island. either this or the cheaper cosmo. any advice please?


----------



## conjurer (Jan 15, 2008)

1ch1ban said:


> someone mentioned that he bought this watch originally intending for investment purpose. i understand this is a limited edition but does it have any investment value? i thought appreciation only happens to rolex and PP. although japanese mechanical watches are up there in terms of quality, i am skeptical on how this limited edition can appreciate in value over time?
> 
> i am thinking about getting this watch for dad on long island. either this or the cheaper cosmo. any advice please?


It's never a good idea buying a watch of any kind for an investment. There are a few companies that make watches that can keep their value, like Patek and Rolex, but this is mainly due to these companies making essentially the same watches for many years and the inevitable price increases for new stock.

Regarding this particular Orient, I really don't see this increasing much in value, not with a "limited edition" of over three thousand pieces. Perhaps collectors who bought the JDM models with the special packaging, had they tucked the watch away in a safe for five or ten years, might get something of a return on them. Also, this watch is still available for sale in the US at Islandwatch for, I think, around $270. The price has dipped up and down pretty wildly, and this makes me think that it won't become some sort of special collector's item in the future.

The best thing to do is buy the watch you like and can afford, wear it, enjoy it, and leave the investment thing to your 401(k) manager.


----------

